

Google to Make British Library Archive Available Online - Garbage
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/06/20/google-to-make-british-library-archive-available-online/

======
hsmyers
One of the suggestions in the article is that other EU countries are beginning
to climb on board. If that is the case then with any luck at all, the
ridiculous 1870 limit due to instance copyright problems may erode and
eventually disappear. Should that happen it is even conceivable that a similar
effect might return to or shores to accomplish the same thing. The future
'net' should include the totality of all national libraries available or
what's a net for?

